# Heart Bill Questions



## BPD32

is anyone familiar with the heart bill benefits for retirement? I know it's 72% tax free, but are you also given all pay increases not just cost of living? how about post retirement employment, Im sure part time LEO is out of the question but does it restrict private sector employment? hours etc? any insight is appreciated


----------



## BPD32

also how about option C does your spouse get full amount after you pass or the standard lower percentage?


----------



## j809

My understanding is that you cannot work in any police sworn capacity including part time and even security. You can only makeup the 28 percent difference in any job. It restricts you a lot. Not sure on option C with heart bill, I believe option C can reduce it by 3-5 percent on a regular retirement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BPD32

j809 said:


> My understanding is that you cannot work in any police sworn capacity including part time and even security. You can only makeup the 28 percent difference in any job. It restricts you a lot. Not sure on option C with heart bill, I believe option C can reduce it by 3-5 percent on a regular retirement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## kdk240

I have a guy on my job who just went out. All the above is true. But I was told by him they also take into account your age and future income earning ability as well. I.e. if you're 30 as opposed to 50 year's old. If you do have a job that pays above the 28% difference there is a payback provision.


----------



## Drebbin

Option C : Your spouse will get two thirds of what you are being paid monthly at the time of your death.


----------



## Drebbin

How to Calculate Your Estimated Pension Benefits (MSRB)


----------

